# Lets talk Fog Juice



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Working on the fog machines last night, I noticed the juice had some clumps in it. Ewwwwwww . So after work today, I'm running to the store to buy new.

At first I figured I'd just grab a gallon of the regular fog juice at Spirits. But then I remembered seeing Low-Lying juice and Heavy juice. With a little searching I found "an expert" on the methodzofmadness forum that states you can use regular, low-lying, or heavy juice in the regular foggers.

I get that the low-lying variety dissipates before it rises. But what does the heavy juice do?

And what do you think about using low-lying or heavy juice in a regular fogger?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I use Swamp juice which is heavy and cryofreeze which is low lying designed for a chiller in my haunt. Both work just fine in my American DJ fog storms. 

Both are made by Froggys fog, and I recommend both depending on your application. 

Spirit fog will work for you, but as you will find while searching through the forums, Froggys fog, or master fog work better. 

Your choice though and timing here might be important also.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Just looked at the Froggy's website... uh oh... more questions...

Their _Swamp Juice_ states "Long Lasting Fog (NOT Ground Fog)"... since I'm looking to keep it low-lying, I guess I don't want the Swamp Juice.

The Freezin Fog Juice says its "Perfect for Outdoor Graveyards". That's me. But then it says "it is formulated to hang in the air to create the spooky graveyard scene as well". Does that mean it doesn't stay on the ground? Because they sell an Indoor Ground Fog that dissipates quickly. And I thought that was the secret to the low-lying fog - the fact that it will dissipate before it rises.

I am so confused... :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you want fog to stay on the ground, you pretty much need (a) a chiller and (b) no wind. Cooler temperatures also seem to help. We've used Froggy's Freezin' Fog Juice for our outside graveyard for a few years now and it will hug the ground under the conditions I just stated.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Roxy. Just trying to figure out the best fog juice (within reason... gotta consider the budget) to use in the fogger.

I was worried that since Froggy's description of the Freezin Fog Juice didn't say anything about dissipation that it would slowly rise and haze up the place. My understanding was that the low-lying juice worked its magic by disappearing before it warmed up and rose (kind of like what Froggy's says about its Fast Dissipating Indoor Fog).

Think I'll go with the Freezin Fog since it comes with yours and Spooky's endorsement. :winkin: 
I'm just south of the city so our weather temps are similar.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm gonna add a +1 to the recommendation for freezing fog from froggy's. Once you chill the stuff, it hangs around forever if there's no wind. I have also chilled swamp juice and had it hang out for a while. As far as I am concerned, Froggy's fog is the only actual brand out there. The rest are cheap knockoffs.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I just recently bought a 400 watt fog machine from Walgreens. Got a good deal on it since i work there and it was already marked down it only cost 14 bucks. What type of juice should I use in that? Sorry Buzz that I butted in on your post but didnt want to start a new one with this one going.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I always use Froggys Freezing juice in my chillers. Wind is always a factor. Still fun to make fog no matter what. Frighteners Entertaiment is selling it at a discounted price. Look for the thread...just bought some a couple weeks back.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

What thread Lunatic?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

bleigh said:


> I just recently bought a 400 watt fog machine from Walgreens. Got a good deal on it since i work there and it was already marked down it only cost 14 bucks. What type of juice should I use in that? Sorry Buzz that I butted in on your post but didnt want to start a new one with this one going.


 Depends on what kind of fog you desire. If you want it to hug the ground you need an ice chiller and Froggy's Freezing fog juice works best. You can use other types from Froggy's that will give you other fog effects...check out their website and read their descriptions. If you just want to shoot some fog to try it out just buy some cheap fluid and give it a go but it won't hug the ground. The hot fog will lift quickly


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

bleigh said:


> I just recently bought a 400 watt fog machine from Walgreens. Got a good deal on it since i work there and it was already marked down it only cost 14 bucks. What type of juice should I use in that? Sorry Buzz that I butted in on your post but didnt want to start a new one with this one going.


I use Froggy's Swamp Juice in all three of my foggers (400W, 700W and 1000W). The 400W is used for a cauldron, and I get great thick fog from the small machine. I recommend the Swamp Juice if you're looking for thick fog with tons of hang time. Also works great in the two chillers, stays low and thick.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

bleigh said:


> What thread Lunatic?


This is the link...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33016


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

At that price I can afford to get 1 of each.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Just bought my first 2 gallons of Freezin'. I'm looking forward to trying it out!

I see that Lunatic already gave you the thread, but here it is again:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33016


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I also Endorse (unofficially) Froggy's Fog Juice. Both the Swamp and the Freezin where really thick through even the cheapest foggers I own.

I wish I had taken good notes as to which juice gave better chilled fog, but by the time I get to test my chillers, I'm knee deep in halloween "Stuff".

Jeff will take GREAT care of you (Frighteners Entertainment). He still has some left if you get on the ball..


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the big factor is (the absence of) wind. If you don't have a quiet night, the fog blows away anyway.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

With Froggy's Swamp Juice, if you wet the grass and chill the fog, it will hold pretty well, even on mildly windy nights. Just spray a little water across your lawn, and go with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have rain predicted for Halloween in our area - guess I should look on the bright side and think of it as Mother Nature's way of helping our fog to stick


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> We have rain predicted for Halloween in our area - guess I should look on the bright side and think of it as Mother Nature's way of helping our fog to stick


LMAO, talk about optimism!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll be using Froggy's Freezin' juice for the first time this year. up till now I've used the Spirit store stuff and it worked well enough but, I had to build three chillers to get a good blanket. Now I have a 55 gallon drum chiller, a 30 gal. trash can chiller and a very large ice chest chiller. If the Froggy's is as good as I hear I may need to stop using all of them at once. ( one can only hope )


----------

